# The best Gts-t deal ever!



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

So hears the story so far. I crashed my GXi (no great loss there) and needed a new car, i was going to get a loan but decided against it. During the time i was thinking about getting a laon i looked at many skylines and sent many emails but one stuck out. It was a black 1990 Gts-t with only 37,000k's! but they wanted $10,000nz for it, that was outta my price bracket so i sent them an email saying would you take $7,500? reply was no. By this time i was getting rather pissed so gave up on the loan but today i got an email...We will take $7500...OMG! done deal. This Gts-t has been in storage for the past 8 years and is so mint it may has well just come of the production line. It is a 1990 Gts-t coupe manual with 37,000k's in black. My dream car. I will post pics asap but tell me what you think and what i should get first, an exhasut (3inch from the turbo) or a Blow off valve or a wastegate or a pod filter. :thumbup:


----------



## Stevie_R33 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like a peach of a deal bro, well done :cheers: 

Keep the stock BOV, Nissan didnt spend millions on R&D for it to be rubbish. POD filter and full exhaust system should free up some power :thumbup: I would recommend a Boost controller as well i.e Blitz DSBC, HKS F-Con or Greddy Prospec B.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

sweet azz deal man  i hate the USA gov. i want a skyline so bad


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

LivedOnce said:


> sweet azz deal man  i hate the USA gov. i want a skyline so bad


LOL I'll second that USA gov is horrible . But nice find on the new car. Does that have the RB25DET in it? I always wondered how much aftermarket stuff is on the market for those engines compared to the RB26DETT. You guys know much about modifying the RB25DET as far as stuff available?


----------



## Stevie_R33 (Oct 24, 2005)

1990 R32 GtS-T had the RB20DET engine.

Its not all that different modifying wise. parts are available


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

:showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :showpics: :cheers:


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Ill just take the plumback of the bov and yea a pod and exhaust sounds good


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Is it this clean ?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

turbosentra89 said:


> Is it this clean ?


Wowwow that car is in awesome condition. Im very jealous, great find.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

ong day is one day my parents will move to Australia like they are always saying they will i swear afta seing that i am gonna make sure we do.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Wowwow that car is in awesome condition. Im very jealous, great find.


it was that clean hahaha i didnt end up getting it...had a safety check done and i had been rolled a few years back with a shity job done on the repairs so i flaged it, gutted but o well.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LivedOnce said:


> sweet azz deal man  i hate the USA gov. i want a skyline so bad


why are blaming the US government? It was nissan's decision not to bring the skyline over to the states.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> why are blaming the US government? It was nissan's decision not to bring the skyline over to the states.



Nissan's didnt release the skyline ( except GTR ) to anywhere but Japan. Bloody Jap's keep all the good stuff for themselve's.....lol.

p.s. Killer car, For that price you stole it. Let me know if you want to sell it Ill give you your money back...lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Australia got the 32 4 door didnt they? Not sure.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FBI-R33GTR said:


> Nissan's didnt release the skyline ( except GTR ) to anywhere but Japan. Bloody Jap's keep all the good stuff for themselve's.....lol.
> 
> p.s. Killer car, For that price you stole it. Let me know if you want to sell it Ill give you your money back...lol


exactly as I was saying, blame nissan, it was their decision.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

FBI-R33GTR said:


> Bloody Jap's lol


Just to let you know "Jap's" is a derogitory word. you might want to rephrase that, cuz members have taken offense. FYI.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Just to let you know "Jap's" is a derogitory word. you might want to rephrase that, cuz members have taken offense. FYI.



Sorry about that.... I appoligise to any-one I have offended. Im Japanese myself Maybe I should have taken offence too......lol. Once again sorry for that.

Hey Joel, I thought that too but the only R32 that was bought in by Nissan's was the GTR, thats why the R32 was able to complied under the low import scheme.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

OK, wasnt sure. There are enough here now that they might have well been made here!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

lol.....how true, funny enough I just put 2 through Transport S.A for 15 year old compliancing. I guess W.A would just as flooded with these thing as well.

Have you seen the new laws for R32 compliancing ? You can only bring in 6 month 1993 onwards so I guess we wont see too many more coming through.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

rb25det said:


> So hears the story so far. I crashed my GXi (no great loss there) and needed a new car, i was going to get a loan but decided against it. During the time i was thinking about getting a laon i looked at many skylines and sent many emails but one stuck out. It was a black 1990 Gts-t with only 37,000k's! but they wanted $10,000nz for it, that was outta my price bracket so i sent them an email saying would you take $7,500? reply was no. By this time i was getting rather pissed so gave up on the loan but today i got an email...We will take $7500...OMG! done deal. This Gts-t has been in storage for the past 8 years and is so mint it may has well just come of the production line. It is a 1990 Gts-t coupe manual with 37,000k's in black. My dream car. I will post pics asap but tell me what you think and what i should get first, an exhasut (3inch from the turbo) or a Blow off valve or a wastegate or a pod filter. :thumbup:



Good find dude... I only paid $2000 for my 1995 R33 GTS-T...lol, but I live in Japan and Skyline's and Silvia's are everywhere and cheap as hell. I could've got a R34 GTS-T for $10k but that was way outta my league (budget)...lol


----------

